# Contraceptive Seed?



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

About a week ago when I was driving down a busy one-way street I thought I saw someone sitting in a bus shelter with a bunch of pigeons around her (him)? Then a few days ago I *definitely* did - on the same block - so I went around the block and stopped to talk to her. Yes, I'm now stalking fellow pigeon feeders. Plus, she looked old and walked with a limp, and I drew this picture in my head of a little old lady on a fixed income buying bread at the corner store. Turns out she is old, but she's all there mentally and she has someone buy seed for her. Anyway we exchanged numbers.

She said that she gets seed laced with a contraceptive? 

BTW my backyard carport feedings are going well. When I take the dog out for her midnight pee run I go back there and toss several handfuls up on the roof of the carport. The birds are not there at that hour so they don't recognize me and don't associate me with food. I've learned that once they do, they are not discreet about flying up and making a big fuss, so I'd prefer that they NOT know who their "Secret Santa" is. Every morning they show up and eat everything, then they leave. Sometimes they come back a while later to see if some more seed has magically appeared, then they leave again. So, the footprint is small.

My other batch around the corner from the cafe is smaller in numbers, but very bold!

Today I was talking to someone a half block from where I usually feed, I was just about to walk up there...and I noticed that there were three pigeons standing on the sidewalk behind me. Very polite, mind you! I laughed and said to the man "Oh, they're waiting for me." Then when I left I said "Come on you guys" and they all flew after me to their usual spot, where I fed them.

This batch is really pretty. I'll try to take a picture some time. I only have between 5 and 10 each day...one of them is particularly bold and gets excited and flies up practically in my face! And my Stumpy, my first one, still comes regularly. I think she might be a girl...don't know why. But anyway, she is growing new feathers on the back of her neck where she was bald for a while, and she's looking softer and plumper. I think the good seed is agreeing with her.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's great news about the flock no longer "following" you and causing trouble for you. Sounds like you have a good feeding situation going now. I don't know about the contraceptive seeds, but I'm sure someone will.


----------



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

*Seed*

I don't like the sound of it. Mess with things and there could be side effects. Besides, it's not like pigeons are an invasive species.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Actually they are invasive (feral) so they are not protected except from cruelty. They aren't competing with our native species of birds which is of course great.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

There is an organization in the LA area that feeds numerous feral flocks with contraceptive laced seed as a way of population control, and over time, eradication of the flocks. I saw it on a news report concerning a court battle between someone trying to feed the flocks and another lady trying to get her to stop...she finally gave up trying to stop the feedings and just started adding the contraceptive seed at the same feeeding sites....sort of an "end around...". They said the seed was harmless..but that was from the perspective of someone who hated pigeons to start with, SO WHO REALLY KNOWS?!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Stop And Think*

Did you ever take the time to think that there other birds that are seed eaters.Some of these birds are on the endangered list. Once again man in all his stupid ways ,has created a FRANKSTEIN MONSTER,STOP AND THINK. ..GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If this lady was giving the birds seed with a contraceptive, one might wonder how she got hold of the stuff. Would be surprised if it were readily available to the public. Maybe she was nervous, even though you showed no bad intention, and made it up to excuse her activities?

There was a substance called Ornisteril used in continental Europe, but it was not licensed in the UK due to doubts about its effectiveness - apparently it tended to make the birds lethargic and had negative effects on their systems.

A diet high in barley (at least 50%) is reported as preventing egg laying {"Pigeons" - Matthew M Vriends, and other sources), so acts as a natural contraceptive.

It's all hit n miss anyway with ferals, unless one knows for sure that treated grain (or barley mix) is their only source of food, or a high enough proportion to ensure it will work.

John


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

It did cross my mind that it was something she said to people so that even if they didn't like pigeons, they'd see her as part of the solution, not part of the problem. She said a man gets the seed for her so she doesn't know where.

Interesting point, George, about the contraceptive working on other species that don't need to have their population controlled.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> Did you ever take the time to think that there other birds that are seed eaters.Some of these birds are on the endangered list. Once again man in all his stupid ways ,has created a FRANKSTEIN MONSTER,STOP AND THINK. ..GEORGE


yes...that is why it can't/ should not be fed....period.....what else is there to think about....


----------

